# Junkman's Intro to Wet Sanding 101 - The Videos!



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

You've asked and asked for it, and I finally made the time and got it done. My start to finish videos on DIY wet sanding!

There are 8 videos in this series, however, most of the information will be covered in the first 4 videos. Halfway through the fourth video, I change up and try using the PC-7424 as an orbital sander. Now the only orbital sand paper that I had was 3000 grit, which isn't going to do all that much so I had mixed feelings about the results. Add to that the price of orbital sandpaper and I wasn't about to invest a whole lot of money trying to see what would happen. Maybe somebody from 3M will see this and donate some to the Junkman's research fund!

Just as always, *READ THE TEXT THAT ACCOMPANIES EACH VIDEO BEFORE YOU WATCH THE VIDEO!* This cuts down on the repeat questions that I get, which are usually covered in the text (not to mention the videos). If you skip through the videos and miss something I covered in detail there, I'm just going to send you back to the videos. If you ever have to suffer through uploading videos of high quality to You Tube, you'll understand (it took 12 hours to upload these). Plus, I always get bombarded with questions from people who stumble upon the videos, not having any knowledge of the thread that they are posted in. It actually takes me hours to answer my emails some days!

So, with that said, here we go!










*



*
In this video, I talk about things like the paint thickness gauge, the grits of sandpaper that you can use with Adam's Polishes, and general information on what to and what not to do. I also go into the description of the Adam's Focal Pads and Backing Plate Kit..

*



*
In this video, I continue the discussion about the focal pads and start the wet sanding process using the 2500 grit sandpaper. Every once in a while, you may hear me say that I'm using 2000 grit paper. That is not true, that is just me having a senior moment. 

*



*
In this video, I'm removing the scratches with both grits of sandpaper. Once I get through with the 3000 grit paper, I find that I didn't go deep enough with the 2500 grit. Thus, I repeat the process again. The reason I didn't go deep enough was because I was trying to be careful and not go through the clear coat. This is why you need a paint thickness gauge. Without one, you are just guessing at how much clear coat you have to work with. That hood had been painted before so it has more clear on it than a car that has factory clear on it. Factory clear is notoriously thin and you have to be extremely careful when wet sanding on it.

*



*
In this video, you see me remove the damage that I've done using the Focal Pads and Adam's Swirl and Haze Remover Car Polish (SHR). Halfway through this video, we are basically done with the repair. I do show you the area that I'm working on and how much of the damage has already been repaired. All that is left is to follow the SHR with the Adam's Fine Machine Polish, and then the wax of your choice. I prefer the new Adam's Americana Premium Paste Wax :thumb:

After that, I go into the discussion of using the PC-7424 as a orbital sander. Since the sandpaper that I was using is so fine (3000 grit), it really didn't do much but laugh at the paint. If I am ever to do this again, I will definitely have to get a heavy grit sandpaper. At $80.00 a box for 15 sheets, I won't be doing it anytime soon!

*



*
In this video, you get to see me using the PC as a orbital sander using some 3000 grit orbital sanding disk. The results are not what I was looking for as 3000 grit sandpaper is just not harsh enough to do what I was thinking I could do. Had I used some 1500 grit paper, I would have really accomplished something but the damage would have probably been unrecoverable. That would have called for a visit to the paint shop!

*



*
Just what it says. I use SHR and a orange pad to correct the damage that I did with the orbital sander. I show a new technique that I am using consisting of a lot of pressure with the polisher set on a speed of 5 - 6. As I approach the end of my buffing process, I let up on the polisher and let the weight of the polisher do the final work.

*I only use this technique with the orange pad, never with the white or black pads.*

*



*
In this video, we look at the results of my new technique. I also discuss some of the supplies that I used with the orbital sander. The results speak for themselves. Adam's Polishes are for real!

*



*
Just as the titles says, I go over everything that I did and give you my insight of the experience. In the end, I will stick to wet sanding when it comes to getting rid of scratches. Maybe if I had to sand a entire panel would I give thought to using the PC as a orbital sander but for now, it's one scratch at a time. :thumb:​
Well that's it folks! Give'em a watch and let me know what you think. I think you'll find them as educational as always, with me showing my senior moments splashed throughout the production. What can an old jarhead say? :detailer:

Here are some pictures from the experience:



























































































The Junkman :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Amazing videos!

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

scottgm said:


> Amazing videos!
> 
> Keep up the good work :thumb:


Thank you sir!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Very interesting and for me very relevant, I have a door mirror cover that I scratched getting the car out of the garage and having finally plucked up the courage I touched up the damage and had a go a wet sanding. As you say, not easy but as it’s only a plastic cover I was happy to give it go and I'm happy with the results, the repair although still visible doesn’t catch the light or your eye as much ! Thanks again for the videos and I like the comment about the 80’s pop up videos :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

You and I must be close in age if you liked Pop Up Videos! lol!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great vid


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

amazing as always, i must say im starting to get addicted to your videos very informative and who knew you could make watching someone else machine a car interesting but you have :thumb: cant wait for the next video


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Baz225 said:


> amazing as always, i must say im starting to get addicted to your videos very informative and who knew you could make watching someone else machine a car interesting but you have :thumb: cant wait for the next video


Thanks mate! That means a lot coming from a total stranger. That was my goal. :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very enjoyable and informative :thumb:


----------

